# dozer mounting



## scruff (Sep 18, 2003)

would one of you good people have a copy of how the dozer
blade mounts on a Gt5000, I have one off a old wheelhorse I want to use on my Gt have welder and plasma cutter so just need somewhere to start I'd like to make look stock thanks


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Ed GT5000 just put on one as did posullivan. They could probably help you out.


----------



## posullivan (Nov 28, 2003)

Do you want a copy of the Dozer instruction manual? I can run off a copy and mail it to you. Or do you just need me to look up some specific info. Either way, I'm here to help.

Drop me a note.

paul o's


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

i cobbled a tweny year old blade to my gt 5k, made up a permanent mount frame attached to the tractor, the blade and attaching frame is seperate along with the manual lift and angle. i used 1/4x4" angle iron for the front plate that attached to the front of the frame, extended out about 4" so the hood would clear when opened, added lower bracing to the existing holes in the tractor frame. i posted several pictures in the test board forum that didnt come out the best, will try to post a pic of the front bracket. the blade installs with 2 bolts to the frame i installed. yours is probably way different but i hope this helps.


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

will try to post a pic with the blade mounted, sorry this is an oldered pic with not much detail in the mounting.


----------



## scruff (Sep 18, 2003)

*paul & tjw*

paul o"s thanks what i'm looking for is a picture of how the blade attaches to the tractor and how they lift it my email is [email protected] if u have anyting like that i would be greatly appeciated thanx

tjw thanks for ur pic that is a slick way to do it. Did u reinforce the plate behind the upper mount ? love the atv winch idea for my sleeve hitch Oh and by the way nice useage of the b-line uni- strut better than duct tape around here


----------

